# Wotofo Bravo RTA



## shaun2707 (17/1/18)

Came across this today while scouting the interwebs. From the reviews I saw, it looks to be quite decent. 

Wonder how it’s going to stack up considering how good the Serpent SMM was (although that was a single coiler).

Airflow looks interesting. Also got either 4ml or 6 ml juice capacities which is different to the normal 2ml or 5ml options out there.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/18)

I want one of these for sure... despite the fact it's a dual coil tank which I don't normally like...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

